# Puppy found



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 1, 2015)

Found wandering a neighborhood in the Buford area this morning. Can sit on command, got excited when I opened the truck door and jumped right in. 

If you know, or are, the owner, please PM me with an identifying mark not shown in this picture.

We'd really love to reunite this sweet puppy with the family. 

Thanks


----------



## specialk (Apr 1, 2015)

most any vet will scan for a chip for free.....worth a try....good luck to you and thanks for helping a lost pet


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks. I'm going to see the vet tonight and see if we can find a chip. I couldn't do it this morning because I was already running late after running back to the house.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

If you're close to Sugar Hill Animal Hospital; I believe that they will scan the pup for free.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 1, 2015)

I am, but we use Suwanee. I've already posted notices about this to both vet's facebook pages as well. We'll be going by Suwanee to get her scanned tonight.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2015)

Good deal; I hope he finds his home!  And good on you for taking care of him in the mean time!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 1, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Good deal; I hope he finds his home!  And good on you for taking care of him in the mean time!!



Thanks, our pups are like family to us, so we treat others like we'd want ours treated if in the same spot.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 1, 2015)

Good looking dog. Hope his owner is found. We have fostered more dogs than I can count through the years. Wound up with a nice bloodhound for a while after the tornado of 2012. He wound up going to live with a vet after no owner came forward. Let me know if you can't find the owner. I work with a lady who is a volunteer for the Murray County Animal Shelter and she knows tons of people who are looking for specific breeds to adopt. Good luck.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 1, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Good looking dog. Hope his owner is found. We have fostered more dogs than I can count through the years. Wound up with a nice bloodhound for a while after the tornado of 2012. He wound up going to live with a vet after no owner came forward. Let me know if you can't find the owner. I work with a lady who is a volunteer for the Murray County Animal Shelter and she knows tons of people who are looking for specific breeds to adopt. Good luck.



I will if it comes to that. My wife and I are already talking of keeping her ourselves if we can't find the owner. 

The only problem with us keeping her would be the logistics of our yearly trip to Wichita at Christmas with 3 dogs instead of our 2 now. When we stop for the night the current 2 can be quite the handful.

But, we also love animals and would hate to see such a sweet pup bounce around the system when we can give her a home as soon as we know finding her old one isn't possible.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 1, 2015)

If you find owner, remind them. Old school collar and ID tags still work and don't require special equipment.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 1, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> If you find owner, remind them. Old school collar and ID tags still work and don't require special equipment.



I will, though it's possible that she just pulled out of a collar that was a little too loose and bolted away from the owner. 

We'll know more if/when we get to that point. 

Thanks for all the suggestions and looking out, everyone.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 1, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I will if it comes to that. My wife and I are already talking of keeping her ourselves if we can't find the owner.
> 
> The only problem with us keeping her would be the logistics of our yearly trip to Wichita at Christmas with 3 dogs instead of our 2 now. When we stop for the night the current 2 can be quite the handful.
> 
> But, we also love animals and would hate to see such a sweet pup bounce around the system when we can give her a home as soon as we know finding her old one isn't possible.



You're a good guy. Rescue dogs have been some of the best animals my wife and I have ever owned.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 1, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> You're a good guy. Rescue dogs have been some of the best animals my wife and I have ever owned.



Both of our currents are rescues. You're exactly right.


----------



## specialk (Apr 1, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> If you find owner, remind them. Old school collar and ID tags still work and don't require special equipment.



all mine tote 2 collars for that exact reason....


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 2, 2015)

Any updates on the pup?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes. We went to the vet last night and she is chipped. The vet reached out to the owner, but couldn't get a response, so they tried the backup information. They got someone there, who hadn't seen the dog in 2 years, but had remembered about the owner wanting to re-home her, and reached out to owner herself, but got no response. 

She's supposed to, from the chip, be from Marietta, but it's obvious from her condition and her paws that she didn't walk here on her own. I suspect the original owner was successful in rehoming her, but they never changed the information. 

According to the vet, after two weeks of attempting to contact and waiting for responses she's legally able to be re-adopted out. At that point it looks like we'll be keeping her because she gets along great with our pups, and even spent the night with them in our bed last night, just like one of the pack. 

Now we wait...


----------



## specialk (Apr 2, 2015)

good deal, hope it works out for you......and the dogs!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 2, 2015)

A dog we loved and was hit with neighborhood. Was allowed in every house along street. And children in two states would cry when she was transported home.

Half Corgi, Half Whippet.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 2, 2015)

specialk said:


> good deal, hope it works out for you......and the dogs!



It seems to be so far. Thanks. 

There's been a little raised fur when they were feeling each other out and sniffing rears. A couple growls when they played with each other, not knowing each others rules. 

But they all slept in the bed with me and my wife last night and acted like they had always been packmates this morning. Here's what I woke up to this morning.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 2, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> A dog we loved and was hit with neighborhood. Was allowed in every house along street. And children in two states would cry when she was transported home.
> 
> Half Corgi, Half Whippet.



Beautiful pup.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 2, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> You're a good guy. Rescue dogs have been some of the best animals my wife and I have ever owned.



Same here.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 2, 2015)

The pup you heve rescued has the markings of a Pembroke Welsh Corgi, mixed with a short hair breed.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> But they all slept in the bed with me and my wife last night and acted like they had always been packmates this morning. Here's what I woke up to this morning.



Ahhhhhh! 
That is a pile of canine. I have 2 but, the only one that gets in bed is the lab/rott mix. He is 115 lbs on a king bed and he takes up too much room. Can't imagine 3.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 2, 2015)

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 2, 2015)

660griz said:


> Congrats on your new addition.



Thank you. We're happy it worked out so well, too.


----------



## specialk (Apr 4, 2015)

awesome feel-good thread!! make sure the chip is updated with your info....I assume your other dogs are chipped, if not now's a perfect time to do it......


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2015)

specialk said:


> awesome feel-good thread!! make sure the chip is updated with your info....I assume your other dogs are chipped, if not now's a perfect time to do it......



Already in the works. We went to Petsmart over the weekend and had all new tags made for all 3. 

We weren't collaring our other two because they never get out of the fence, except when we go on walks, because they like to get up and walk in the middle of the night and their tags would jingle. 

3 new tags, my awl, and a pair of slip joints later and we have 3 collars with riveted tags on them that they will now all wear all the time. 

We have to make an appointment anyway for her to be checked out, to get on our puppy health plan, and get her set up on heartworm, and flea/tick prevention. While we're there, we'll take all 3 and make sure the RFIDs are all up to date.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 6, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> We weren't collaring our other two because they never get out of the fence, except when we go on walks, because they like to get up and walk in the middle of the night and their tags would jingle.



Mine did that. Taped the tags. No more jingle.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2015)

660griz said:


> Mine did that. Taped the tags. No more jingle.



Yeah, we considered that, too. My neuroses wouldn't have been okay with that, though.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 6, 2015)

Lucky dog.  Congratulations.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 6, 2015)

What a meant to be story


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We're all very happy.

We saw her watch TV the first night we had her, and her old owner said she loved to do it, so I found a puppy show on Netflix to see what she'd do. 

I turned it off after 15 minutes and, while she moved around while it was on, her eyes were glued to it.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2015)

If you have the place and means, that's a runner. Just for the plain love of running. Also will love riding in car, anyplace new, with you.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2015)

NOYDB said:


> If you have the place and means, that's a runner. Just for the plain love of running. Also will love riding in car, anyplace new, with you.



We take our pups lots of places. One of the favorites is down to the lake to play in the water and swim with them. My wife and I also like to just go for a ride to explore a new area, and will often take the pups with us. 

We have a puppy hammock that sits in the back seat of my truck so they can't fall between the seats and get hurt, and it's water proof so if they have an accident it's no big deal.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2015)

Very cool! Glad it worked out!


----------



## specialk (Apr 6, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks everyone. We're all very happy.
> 
> We saw her watch TV the first night we had her, and her old owner said she loved to do it, so I found a puppy show on Netflix to see what she'd do.
> 
> I turned it off after 15 minutes and, while she moved around while it was on, her eyes were glued to it.



love it!....also like the versatile use of the mantle, I have a treadmill and stationary bike that we use for the same thing!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2015)

specialk said:


> love it!....also like the versatile use of the mantle, I have a treadmill and stationary bike that we use for the same thing!



The mantle is short term storage while we're doing laundry.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

An update to this story:

After 2 months of having her we're finding out that she's not really been conditioned to being around other dogs. We had a cat we were rehoming and they loved each other. The only other life in the house that the cat would even tolerate, other than me when I was watching TV that is, was that dog. 

She and one of our other dogs, the alpha female, occasionally jockey for dominance and it can get quite heated, showing no signs of abating. 

So, in order to be fair to all parties involved, we are trying to find a new home for Kaya. She is as sweet as can be, and will often cuddle and nuzzle up with me and my wife, which breeds jealousy with the other two, but if she were an only dog, like she has been for her life before us, she would be just fine. 

She's crate trained, house-broken, and knows basic commands like sit, stay, down (both lay down and get down), go to bed (she goes under ours at night), and she can shake. We alternate leaving her, and our other two, out of their crates during the day while we're at work and we've had no issues. She doesn't destroy things, and only chews on her toys. Most of the time she finds a quiet spot in the house and sleeps all day just like the other two. The only time we really use the crate is when new people come over, or when we know a delivery guy is going to be ringing the bell. She doesn't bark or whine when that happens, but she does do the protective barks at night if she hears something that isn't right. 

All in all, if she got along with our previous dogs, or if she was our only, there would be no way I would be looking to re-home her. 

With that in mind, we would like to find someone who would be willing to take her from us and give her the home that she deserves. 

We're looking for someone who:
1) Has had dogs in the past, but does not have any at the moment, but wants one.
2) Is looking for a fully grown, but still with puppy-ish energy at times, dog. 
3) Has the experience to know how to handle a stubborn dog. 
4) Has a good fenced in yard, privacy fencing would be best. 
5) She is best when she's managed when she goes outside (i.e. she's not left out there for any real length of time unsupervised, we give them about 3 minutes when we're not out with them and she does well.) I say this because the previous owners mentioned that she likes to Houdini out of the yard, but she's shown no signs of trying to do that with us, and all we have is a kind of chicken wire fence. 

We don't have a crate to go with her, but she would be free to that good home, provided that we all get along. We would have to do a meeting prior to agreeing to let her go home with you, so we can see how she reacts to you, and how you react to her, because we want to do right by her. 

If you're interested, please PM me and we can get together. If you have other questions, please ask in the thread so we can keep from duplicating questions, if we get that far.

Thanks for reading, and in advance for all of your help. Please feel free to link me up with friends or family of yours, if you are not interested yourself, to help find this sweet girl find her forever home.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jun 12, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The owner of the tag has been contacted by the vet. She rehomed the pup.
> 
> ...



Wonderful story!  Enjoy your new 4 legged friend


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Wonderful story!  Enjoy your new 4 legged friend



The last post is the most current.


----------



## specialk (Jun 12, 2015)

pulling for Kaya! hope the best for ya'll.....might want to post this over in pets section too!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 14, 2015)

specialk said:


> pulling for Kaya! hope the best for ya'll.....might want to post this over in pets section too!!


Thank you, I thought about that, but this thread has all of her information and all of the pictures we have of her.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 15, 2015)

specialk said:


> pulling for Kaya! hope the best for ya'll.....might want to post this over in pets section too!!



Thank you, after thinking about it more, I have done just that.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 18, 2015)

If anyone can help, please do. She deserves a permanent home. 

Thanks


----------



## olcop (Jun 18, 2015)

You and your wife are special people to be doing this for her, it's a shame she can't stay with y'all.
We have a St. Bernard that was a stray we adopted, the area we live in seems to be a dumping ground for unwanted pets, and she terrorized the neighborhood because she is so big, but, she was just hungry and looking for food it seems.  My wife began feeding her and she now lives in the house with us.  She seemed to bond with my wife, but is very protective of us both, her bark sounds like a T-Rex on steroids.
All goes to say that ,on some level, they understand what you have done for them and they will repay you a thousand times over with their love and loyalty.
Keep up the good work, and please post when you find her a new home.
olcop


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 18, 2015)

olcop said:


> You and your wife are special people to be doing this for her, it's a shame she can't stay with y'all.
> We have a St. Bernard that was a stray we adopted, the area we live in seems to be a dumping ground for unwanted pets, and she terrorized the neighborhood because she is so big, but, she was just hungry and looking for food it seems.  My wife began feeding her and she now lives in the house with us.  She seemed to bond with my wife, but is very protective of us both, her bark sounds like a T-Rex on steroids.
> All goes to say that ,on some level, they understand what you have done for them and they will repay you a thousand times over with their love and loyalty.
> Keep up the good work, and please post when you find her a new home.
> olcop



Thank you for the kind words. 

Please feel free to share this with friends and family who may be looking, and PM me if you find someone interested, I'll give you my contact info and we can link up.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 4, 2016)

She's still available for adoption. We had hopes of a Christmas miracle for her, but that fell through.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 29, 2016)

Kaya has gone to her forever home as of yesterday. I updated the Free Dog Thread and thought I'd update this one as well.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 29, 2016)

Somebody who shall remain nameless told me that the way I phrased that above could be construed to mean that something bad happened to Kaya. 

Nothing did. Her forever home is with my wife's cousin in Augusta, not the big dog park in the sky.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 29, 2016)

That's great!!!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

hope it works out. I had rescued two then a third
when the two boys both reached around two I developed
problems with domination. Then fights. I didn't want to relocate
them so I had to muzzle the boys when out together. Took a while
but found basket muzzles and they lived that way in harmony till we lost the one boy to cancer. They loved each other slept together played but every now and then boom. Good luck. Takes a special person to adopt.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 29, 2016)

karen936 said:


> hope it works out. I had rescued two then a third
> when the two boys both reached around two I developed
> problems with domination. Then fights. I didn't want to relocate
> them so I had to muzzle the boys when out together. Took a while
> but found basket muzzles and they lived that way in harmony till we lost the one boy to cancer. They loved each other slept together played but every now and then boom. Good luck. Takes a special person to adopt.



That's how it was with Kaya and our other alpha female. 99.9% of the time they were as sweet as can be and as thick as thieves. 

We had a little spat during the orientation weekend between Kaya and our alpha, but none between Kaya and his. She just gets along better with submissives or males. But the new family saw what happened and that didn't change minds so we're all good. 

It'll be nice to still be able to see her around.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

My babies only have the bluetick left
cancer got the other two. All rescues.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

As you can tell the couch belonged to them hense the dirt


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 29, 2016)

I know the feeling. Our ottoman gets the same treatment.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

a couple more pics


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

the wire was to keep the bluetick in. Yard was being reworked


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 29, 2016)

Good looking pups. Ours would be in that pool.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

mine hated it, they turned a corner to quick
and went in once and that was the only swim they took


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

bloodhound was abused and taken away from owners
redbone/bloodhound was taken to a kill shelter by owner
bluetick was found wondering the street


----------



## karen936 (Feb 29, 2016)

we think the bluetick was hunted to early
hated fireworks
vacuum cleaners any loud noises


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 29, 2016)

karen936 said:


> bloodhound was abused and taken away from owners
> redbone/bloodhound was taken to a kill shelter by owner
> bluetick was found wondering the street



I hate people sometimes.


----------

